# A Cure for Cancer



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Says the fellow in this article. If true how long before this team ends up missing, dead or otherwise paid off to avoid it being made available to the public?



> A small team of Israeli scientists think they might have found the first complete cure for cancer.
> 
> "We believe we will offer in a year's time a complete cure for cancer," said Dan Aridor, of a new treatment being developed by his company, Accelerated Evolution Biotechnologies Ltd. (AEBi), which was founded in 2000 in the ITEK incubator in the Weizmann Science Park. AEBi developed the SoAP platform, which provides functional leads to very difficult targets.
> 
> "Our cancer cure will be effective from day one, will last a duration of a few weeks and will have no or minimal side-effects at a much lower cost than most other treatments on the market," Aridor said. "Our solution will be both generic and personal."


https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If cancer doesn't get you, what's left? Heart disease or alzheimer's are the other two biggies. Pneumonia possibly. We all have to go somehow. Take your pick. Cheers!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard about that on the radio just now. Hope it pans out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> If cancer doesn't get you, what's left? Heart disease or alzheimer's are the other two biggies. Pneumonia possibly. We all have to go somehow. Take your pick. Cheers!


True. I just read an article on Alzheimers this past week in which they stated that it is believed that gingivitis bacteria, or more so that the build up of it over time in brain is likely the cause of alzheimers. I do not know about this, but is interesting. I still think that most folks die from some sort of blockage in the heart or brain. That over time, we are highly likely to have one or the other related to plaque build up.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Annie said:


> If cancer doesn't get you, what's left? Heart disease or alzheimer's are the other two biggies. Pneumonia possibly. We all have to go somehow. Take your pick. Cheers!


I'd prefer to go like Kenny Rogers said in The Gambler, "...And the best thing you can hope for is to die in your sleep."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Wonderful, I hope they refuse to provide it to any body that has decided to boycott Israel


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I'd prefer to go like Kenny Rogers said in The Gambler, "...And the best thing you can hope for is to die in your sleep."


So no glorious death in battle for you?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I spotted this yesterday too.
It struck me as odd that such a thing could be claimed to be ready within a year. Most medical progression is presented as a "what if we could..." scenario, and then some far off prediction is made about the drug or treatment being ready in 10 years.
Then it hit me.... "oh right, they aren't in America, where we regulate and restrict testing and medical advancement to an arbitrary timetable for government approval".
Just imagine what we could accomplish, in damn near every field, if we could just get out from under the weight of bureaucrats.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

But but teh Jooooos are bad actors ?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> But but teh Jooooos are bad actors ?


So am I. What does TV and films have to do with this?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> If cancer doesn't get you, what's left? .........


Bill and Hillary........lain:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Dang. Now these guys and their claim is getting their ribs stomped in. Conspiracy theorists? Thoughts?

https://www.haaretz.com/science-and...pany-doesn-t-have-a-cure-for-cancer-1.6900631


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Dang. Now these guys and their claim is getting their ribs stomped in. Conspiracy theorists? Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/science-and...pany-doesn-t-have-a-cure-for-cancer-1.6900631


Makes me think that the cure may be legit and the powers that be want to avoid it's release to the world.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Makes me think that the cure may be legit and the powers that be want to avoid it's release to the world.


One has to include that in the considerations...


----------

